# Our Mounts!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Just Got the word Our Mounts will be Ready in 2 to 3 Weeks! We are itching to get them Home!! Woo Hoo!! *


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha---Your gonna be like a little kid wait'in for Christmas now for the next few weeks.


----------

